# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Magical feeling??

## compulsive

Imagine Magical thinking, but instead magical feeling.

ie when something bad happens, I get slowed down reaction and my body says to avoid or do nothing because everything will turn out ok? But its a feeling, I try to fight it. It makes me lazy at times and I cant do things I need to.

like I cant die feeling? 

I have anxiety at bad event possibility. When it happens, I feel nothing. This disgusting warm feeling washes over me while I try to feel anxious/ concerned so i can help fix the situation. I want to fix the situation but I feel too tired to do it? I have a magical feeling that everything will turn out okay suddenly?

Its like anxiety disorder on reverse?

Wondering if this is a common anxiety thing or not?

----------


## Antidote

I have had magical thinking, it's part of OCD. But the feeling you describe... I'm not sure what that is. My guess is you have magical thinking as well, and this feeling is really some kind of anxiety / dissociation response that accompanies the thought?

----------


## Misssy

Nah, I don't have that "magical feeling" thing that you are experiencing. The description you made of it is pretty cool though because I always wondered about that sort of thing. Maybe we are all supposed to aim for something in-between.

----------


## kc1895

When I read that, my immediate thought is OCD.  I have pretty severe thought-related OCD which is more related to obsessions rather than compulsions.  This "magical feeling" seems similar to my "pre-destination" feeling, where I feel like things are going to work out fine because it has already been intended that way.  I can also relate to feeling like I can't die yet, because it is not the right time and "it" will not let me.  It is a comforting feeling to have when faced with anxiety issues, but it is probably not rational or sane.  Maybe it is something else altogether.

----------


## sanspants

> I have had magical thinking, it's part of OCD. But the feeling you describe... I'm not sure what that is. My guess is you have magical thinking as well, and this feeling is really some kind of anxiety / dissociation response that accompanies the thought?



My thoughts exactly. It's easy to confuse what is felt with what is thought sometimes. Either way, magical thinking/ feeling is the OCD sufferer's way of unconsciously trying to control what we can't control (from what I understand anyway). I can recall throwing away my first ex's old junk with the belief, for a second, that the one who had just dumped me come back, somehow know my thought were more pure. I would have called that a feeling at the time though.

----------


## Chantellabella

When I first read the OP I thought of shock or dissociation from the situation. I don't have OCD so I don't know if that's prevalent to feel that way in bad situations. I know when something bad happens, I emotionally pull away from it so I can deal with it without feeling anything. But the feeling I get isn't tired. The feeling is numb. It doesn't sound like the same thing you experience.

----------


## compulsive

> When I read that, my immediate thought is OCD.  I have pretty severe thought-related OCD which is more related to obsessions rather than compulsions.  This "magical feeling" seems similar to my "pre-destination" feeling, where I feel like things are going to work out fine because it has already been intended that way.  I can also relate to feeling like I can't die yet, because it is not the right time and "it" will not let me.  It is a comforting feeling to have when faced with anxiety issues, but it is probably not rational or sane.  Maybe it is something else altogether.




I suppose this is the closest to it. In the past I have had daydreams about me being some god or something so I could not die lol. Kind of feel like I cant die.

----------


## compulsive

> When I first read the OP I thought of shock or dissociation from the situation. I don't have OCD so I don't know if that's prevalent to feel that way in bad situations. I know when something bad happens, I emotionally pull away from it so I can deal with it without feeling anything. But the feeling I get isn't tired. The feeling is numb. It doesn't sound like the same thing you experience.



I dont feel numb or derealised :/. I feel like something good has happened when something bad has?

----------

